# Long white worms?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have what appears to be long white worms in my tank. Odd cause they seem to be sticking to the glass and slithering like a snake almost.

*c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Never mind planaria, harmless probably came from the betta cause other than the drift wood nothing else has changed.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

planeria comes from uneaten foods too, i dunno but when I did a flake food fishless cycle I got these worms before the tank was ready for fish and had no wood in there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep they will come into a mature tank.I get them too mostly when I feed after pulling snails.If the snails are not there to eat the leftovers i guess the planeria multiplies rapidly until the snails explode again.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have yet to see one them things.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well not sure what happened, but wham I have lots of them. I'll do a small water change and add some salt that seems to kill them.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

they're not bad for the tank.. just gross looking.. water changes and vaccuming will help rid them as well as slowing your feeding.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually, the long white worms are detritus or white worms. Not to be confused with the smaller and pudgier planaria. Still perfectly harmless though.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Gross... I'd do whatever I had to do to get them out. If it's not an earthworm or nightcrawler I don't like it lol. Leaches don't bother me much though.


----------

